# Wanna Photoshop Study material



## int86 (Dec 16, 2006)

I want Photoshop study material or any online tutorial.
Any suggestion. It should deal from abcd.


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Dec 16, 2006)

visit *www.photoshopsupport.com . Mentioned in dec. digit issue


----------



## int86 (Dec 16, 2006)

^thankx  but they are tuturials for special effects. I want tutorials that are complete in themeselves.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Dec 16, 2006)

You may try their (Adobe's)classroom series


----------



## blueshift (Dec 16, 2006)

Study there help files.


----------



## Vyasram (Dec 16, 2006)

get digit fasttrack


----------



## jatt (Dec 20, 2006)

digit fasttrack only sufficient


----------

